# New BDP-93 Owner



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I received my Oppo BDP-93 yesterday. The first thing I noticed was the weight difference. It is much heavier than any DVD/BR player I've experienced . It's almost as though there is something actually inside the case. 

I hooked it up and loaded Pink Floyd "Pulse" for a test. It is amazing how much faster the 93 is than my old Samsung. We're talking seconds instead of minutes. It was amazing. Also, first impression is that the audio is noticeably if not remarkably better. 

Thanks for the recommendation JJ. Do you recommend the Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark disk that is offered on the Oppo web site?

John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fergi said:


> I received my Oppo BDP-93 yesterday. The first thing I noticed was the weight difference. It is much heavier than any DVD/BR player I've experienced . It's almost as though there is something actually inside the case.
> 
> I hooked it up and loaded Pink Floyd "Pulse" for a test. It is amazing how much faster the 93 is than my old Samsung. We're talking seconds instead of minutes. It was amazing. Also, first impression is that the audio is noticeably if not remarkably better.
> 
> ...


John,
I am so glad your 93 arrived. Indeed the 93's Industrial Design is beautiful and the new Disc Loader is massively improved over the BDP-83. In truth, while I owned a BDP-83, I have hardly used it preferring my Pioneer BDP's because it felt so much more solid. Since getting a 93, I have not used my Pioneers,

The Spears and Muncil Disc is an excellent tool for getting the best out of your Display. If you already have Avia or another Video Calibration Disc, it might not be needed. However, if you do not currently have one, the Spears and Muncil is a great thing to have. I wish OPPO had included the Disc as they had with the BDP-83, but with all of the new features and new Transport for OPPO to offer the 93 at the exact same price as the 83 it is hard to really complain.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

